# Help with 1985 BMW 323i Baur TC



## bkb650749 (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi Everyone, my f-in-l, who owns two Z4s, referred me. I'm not exactly sure where to start, but I'm considering a 1985 BMW 323i Baur TC for my first BMW. It looks to be in great shape with low miles. Owner recommends a timing belt change. I agree, but I'm not sure what other preventative maintenance should be done at the same time. My plan would be to get it checked out completely by a local dealer before buying. What do you all think - what recommendations do you have to help me make the buy or not buy decision and what is the car worth? Thx in advance.


----------



## BMW technician (Sep 12, 2015)

Replace all the belts and water pump and t-stat when replacing the timing belt and tensioner at the same time,,,,,,dust cap,rotor and plug wire set would also be a good idea,,,,adjust the valves


----------

